# Nevada S P C A



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

*Anyone in Las Vegas? Check out this adorable pair of Doxies for adoption. *

http://www.ksne.com/pages/johnberry.html 

*If this guy gets 10,000 visitors to his site they will donate 500.oo to the Nevada SPCA- please check out the page and scroll down there is a wonderful pair of young reds who were found starving in a foreclosed home - they are ready for adoption now.*


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Patt said:


> *Anyone in Las Vegas? Check out this adorable pair of Doxies for adoption. *


I wish! I have always had a thing for doxies, and I just lost mine 2 weeks ago. I have been aching for a little dog to snuggle with (My other 2 will, but they also take up most of the couch, being 40 and 60 lbs...). They are beautiful dogs, I hope they get a great home soon. It is so sad what this economy is doing to our pets.

It is great what that guy is doing for the SPCA. During this season of giving, we should all consider what we can do to help, no matter how small.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

They are adorable I am sure they will find a home for Christmas. That is so nice what that guy is doing for the SPCA.


----------

